# The Secret To Staining Wood?



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

So I was working on the recessed shelves I built for our bedroom, looking at how my staining efforts were turning out and deciding I was just not happy with it and leaning heavily towards just painting them.

Dejected a bit about that I just was walking around the house when I spotted a box of Mr. Clean Magic Erasers we have. I use these things for everything around the house and in my vehicles including detailing the engine bays and cleaning leather seats and they are a miracle product in even those applications.

So the idea jumped in my head that since I was already leaning to painting the shelves, why not experiment staining with the magic erasers and see what I get and if it screws things up Im no worse off other than perhaps having to cut a couple pieces of wood.

All I can say is W O W!!!!!!!!!!!

That stain went on so friggin smoothly, evenly and in such a volume that it showed the true colors of the stain in a rich and vibrant way that I had not been able to accomplish thus far.

I have attached (sorry about the quality, I took it with my blackberry) a picture of a test piece of wood I tried it out on. What you see is ONE coat of cherry wood stain (Minwax oil based) on craft pine that had NO pre-stain applied.

I was incredibly shocked to be honest. It may be old news I guess to some but I was just blown away and how evenly it turned out. I worked it a little bit only to the point to minimize the streaks I guess you would call them. I could not get them all out so I just drug the magic eraser across the wood until they were at least even all the way across and no dark blotches or anything like that.

After a few minutes of drying the 'streaks' disappeared.

I'll let it fully dry and keep working on it. I still have no good way to hold the piece in such a way that I can do all sides at once, so the other side of it has not been touched yet.

Anyway, thought I would post this up as I was super excited that it turned out as well as it did.


----------



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

I managed to get a couple pieces done that are intended for the actual shelf unit yesterday evening that I had actually pre-stained and all I can say is they look fantastic.

The test piece I used to see if they cherry wood stain was what I wanted to use took three coats to get to the darkness like that shown above in the attachments. I was prepared to go through that but am so glad now that I dont have to.

I'll have to do some very light sanding on the shelf pieces but they are ready for clear coating otherwise. The magic eraser applies the stain in a volume that is not excessive but sufficient to get the true color of the stain and its applied relatively evenly and with just a small bit of work it can be made even enough that the stain dries to the point you would be hard pressed, I think, to tell it was applied with such a product.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An interesting solution Scotty. Experimenting like this is how many great discoveries are made. Pine can be difficult to get an even finish on.


----------



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Mike. I may have been doing it wrong from the start, but the Magic Eraser sure made it easier and much much better looking.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

It sounds like you have created and enjoyed the use of a large foam brush. I am not sure if i would get into the habbit of it as i dont know what exactly mr cleans chemicals are and how they would affect certain finishes but if this has worked for you and you are enjoying the results than i say great. Just dont want everyone to run out and start replacing stain pads and brushes with magic erasers just yet.  

The reason you are only needing to place one coat rather than three sounds like it must be related to the volume of stain being applied and then left to dry unwiped which for you has translated to a near glaze or toner. Like spraying and leaving a toner color. 

Question is was that the case? if you stood those to pieces up vertically and used the same application method would you get any runs or sags. 

In the end though its just great to see someone excited about their work and results and thinking outside the box to get there.....bravo!


----------



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

Having since done some other remodeling, specifically in the bathroom and having to paint in there with a regular interior latex paint using a high density foam brush, I would say you are correct in the analysis of the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.

I dont know that there are any chemicals of concern in the Mr. Clean product, Im not a Chemist so I cannot attest to that. I know I use them on a wide range of things without any harm to any finishes, including the leather seats in my car as it gets down into everything and cleans it. Ive cleaned with a regular rag and scouring pad before on some surfaces and come immediately back with a magic eraser and was able to get it even cleaner.

At any rate, I have not seen any adverse reactions thus far with the magic eraser and the stain.

I did notice in using the high density foam roller brushes on the latex paint, they applied a much thinner, more even coat of paint and the magic eraser has the same feel to it as those rollers. I know though it sure put the stain on there very evenly which was a plus for sure.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I think you discovering something you had accessible to you at the time that provided an immediate solution and finish you were happy with was top notch out the box creative thinking and I commend you on it. As far as the thrill of working with a magic eraser i agree with you there as well I have been blown away over the years at what they will take off with ease. Even cleaning the bathtub is done without a sweat, they really are magic and i too have used them on everything but on a woodworking site where other are sure to follow i just wanted to clarify that foam brush is probably a better pick and most likely a cheaper one when it comes to applying stain.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you use this eraser to apply the stain or just to clean the wood before hand ?
Apparently it's a melamine foam that is a nano abrasive. No chemicals. Interesting.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

This is an interesting post. I often work with Pine and have found over the years with trial and error that the best way to stain it is to first 'condition' the wood with a 50/50 mix of sanding sealer and thinner. I brush this on and allow it to dry (which doesn't take long) and then a light denib with some 320 grit paper before applying the stain. I use a cloth for the stain wiping off the excess after a few minutes. This seems to even out the patchiness of a stain on Pine and give an even coat. HTH. I shall have to try the foam brush method though as this sounds even quicker.


----------



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

gav said:


> Did you use this eraser to apply the stain or just to clean the wood before hand ?
> Apparently it's a melamine foam that is a nano abrasive. No chemicals. Interesting.


I used it to apply the stain. I did use the clear conditioner first however, but I had also done that when I tried a regular brush, a rag and other things to try and get it to look smooth. The magic eraser worked best in that regard. It is essentially a foam brush but the material of the magic eraser seems to be a little more denser than that I can get in quality foam brushes here locally and I use the term quality a little loosely as the only real place to get anything like that around here is Lowes and what they have is not a great selection.

Its a small town and theres not a lot around here in which to choose from with regards to resources and supplies so I find I have to kind of wing it at times.


----------



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

baileyedition said:


> Oh I think you discovering something you had accessible to you at the time that provided an immediate solution and finish you were happy with was top notch out the box creative thinking and I commend you on it.


Thank you. I was fortunate when much younger to be surrounded by a few people that taught me to not accept as gospel, that which is widely accepted. The point being that just because it was the common, popular or accepted way of doing things doesn't mean it was the only way or for that matter necessarily the best way.

Its made for a successful career in electronics, telecommunications and networking. One of my favorite sayings is "Behold the turtle. He never makes progress unless he sticks his neck out." Yes, it can get chopped off if you do but rarely is there ever significant gain without some kind of risk.


----------

